# Secondary male factor.



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all,

        As you can see from my signature we have a daughter conceived naturally in 2000.We have been TTC baby number 2 for 3yrs & after all the tests it would appear we have a severe male factor with all 5 SA @1mil but good motility and forms.We've just had e negative ICSI cycle and are going to do FET in march.What i cannot get my head around is what went wrong?His hormone levels are good,no infections,illness,trauma.I just don't get it not one doctor has any suggestions.It seems all the SA's i've heard of at such low levels are primary cases in which case docs would'nt have evidence of it being any different at any time if that makes sense?I'm starting to wonder whether the count was the same then and our 1st pregnancy was an absolute miracle.I know low counts don't mean impossible but i believe my doctor when he says it's a long shot.I have it in my gutt that we'll have another via ICSI & then i'll wind up pregnant in 10yrs when we least expect it so some part of me thinks its a temporary fluke but our daughter is 8 and thats a big enough gap in itself so for now we have to be proactive.

                  Is anyone in the same/similar situation?Has anyone had counts like these and had a dramatic increase somehow?It would be brilliant if we could even get to a stage where we could just try IVF.


      Thankyou so much for reading xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi stillsmiling

why dont you join us on the secondary thread. the girls on there are fab and have helped me through no end of sif traumas! i wish i had the answer to your question. my dp has mf but has only had 2 SA's he gave up smoking and his count went from 2 mil to 27 mil however he still had a high amount of abnormal forms and his motility was progression 2.. which the nurse said they have no satnav or map but will get there in the end!

all i can say hun is that anything is possible. ive blown you some bubbles to get you started.


love

Amanda x


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi amanda,

How lovely to hear from you.My first ever response 
I will join that thread.Have browsed before and so much of what people have wrote rings true.

My husband does smoke but only a couple a day at most so i doubt they are cause,smoked far more when we conceived DD.Does'nt drink either.Your improvements sound positive.I know forms are as important as count but maybe thats the next thing to happen.Our initial motility was horiffic with 78% static and the rest just twitching.Now 60% are motile @1-2 progression so thats not an issue anymore.I think my biggest question[read obsession!] is what happened?!!! I suppose everyone wants to know 'why' don't they.If only it was that simple.I'm astonished at how little they know/can do about MF when it accounts for so much infertility.Even i had thought it mostly lay with us since we have so much of the process.

Thanks Amanda.Hope you're feeling ok and i'll keep everything crossed for you.I'll see you on secondary then! 

xxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ya! i know that there is so relatively little known about if/sif/mf that i kinda take everything with a pinch of salt. I have been on here for almost 2 years and seen so many people have their miracle bfp's. 

i dont know what has changed for your dh.. all i can say is dont give up hope xx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Still smiling

I'm afraid I don't have much to add on the mf front, but a lot of us on the secondary thread conceived our first baby without any problems.  Secondary infertility is a big shock because you assume that you can have more as you have already had one.  I think from that point of view it's almost harder to accept than primary infertility - you keep questioning what is different now to x years ago when you had your first!!! 
Anyway, do come and join us on the secondary thread. would love to chat  

Faithful x


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks ladies,

I really appreciate your support.Logged off for a couple of days because writing it all down gave me a bit of an emotional kick up the backside.Keep saying it but i'm going to join secondary thread!

You're right to say none of us secondaries can understand or have the answers to 'what went wrong'.Just the only thing about this that angers me.I can deal with what we have to do to get pregnant but i just want some answers!!!!
going round in circles are'nt i!

I'm hoping for you both too xxxxxxx


----------

